# Toy Poodle



## Ileanarabassa (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello,
I am looking for a toy poodle. I prefer a respected breeder. Want to make sure the parents are healthy and have DNA testing.

Appreciate all you assistance.

I am in Florida.

stay safe all


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Here is a list of breeders being compiled. Look thru the Resource area, particularly for Health Testing info. When you get to the Breeder section, look thru the Breed Clubs and Multi State listings also. 

Conscientious, quality breeders normally have a wait list and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is likely to be extended even longer. Also be prepared to travel to find your healthy, well bred pup, from health tested parents. 

It's worth the effort and the wait, like having insurance on your next many, many, years with a poodle companion. 









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Ileanarabassa (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you


----------

